
S.E.C. Charges Venture Capitalist With Fraud - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/05/technology/start-ups/05fraud.html
======
JMiao
'That included fabricating names that included the words Sand Hill, which is
the name of a Menlo Park road that is home to the most prominent venture
capital firms.

“That’s how he got people to trust him,” Mr. Dicke said.'

awesome.

